# A Benefit Concert for the Fire Victims of Oak Hill! Austin, Tx



## Papa Chops' (Austin Tx) (Feb 20, 2011)

Good Morning Everybody,

I just wanted to drop a line for an event that I have been asked to be apart of. *It's a Benefit Concert for the FIRE VICTIMS of the Oak Hill Community.* The event is called *SURVIVE, REVIVE, NOW THRIVE*! It is being held at the corner of South First and Live Oak. Today on *Saturday, May 14th 2011, from 12 p.m. till 6 p.m.*, Papa Chops' Rod and Reel Repair and other local vendors will have vending booths set up at the *SoFi Food Court (corner of South First and Live Oak)*. I am proud to attend another event with my main man Frankie Hernandez, who will be headlining and collaborating with other local musicians to put together an outstanding Saturday filled with the local tastes of Austin. Come by and help us *support the Fire Victims of the Oak Hill community*. The event is *FREE*, all the while; a $10 donation for the families would be appreciated. Come by and check out our *NEW PLASTICS AND COLOR SCHEMES* along with our *Keep Austin Fishing apparel*. Five Percent of our day's profit will be donated for support. Thank you all for your time and consideration!

Keep Austin Fishing,

_Beau J. Reed_
President/ Owner
Papa Chops' Rod and Reel Repair
http://www.papachopsrodandreelrepair.com
Austin, Texas
512.294.3155


----------



## Papa Chops' (Austin Tx) (Feb 20, 2011)

*Thank you from Papa Chops' of Austin, Texas!*

Hey 2CoolFishing,

I really appreciate the availability of your forum, Thanks!

Keep Austin Fishing,

Beau J. Reed
President/ Owner
Papa Chops' Rod and Reel Repair
http://www.papachopsrodandreelrepair.com
Austin, Texas
512.294.3155


----------

